# Arizona Ice tea



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

There is this Arizona ice tea for stress and i think it would be a great benefit for people with bad anxiety etc. I drank some of it and my body calmed right down. May not work for everyone but it helped me.
Try it.

-Zach


----------



## flat (Jun 18, 2006)

I'd like to try that. Where did you get it? In the pop cooler at convenience stores? I think they already have regular ice tea. Does this one mention "for stress" on the can?


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is some photos of it.

http://www.google.com/images?hl=en&client=firefox-a&rls=org.mozilla%3Aen-US%3Aofficial&gbv=2&tbs=isch%3A1&sa=1&q=arizona+stress+tea&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=

-Zach


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

That's great, I can't wait to try it. Arizona *Green* Tea has become a staple in my diet. It contains theanine, which in a good amount, is apparently as effective as anxiety meds. I used to drink half a gallon and just sit on my ass smiling. 
I'm allergic to natural green tea, so it's probably a substitute, but it still has that magical theanine.

Taurine is pretty good too. It's in energy drinks though, and those greatly contributed to my dp.


----------



## alsdjfddc (Jun 18, 2010)

I don't drink that.. but I run on Arizona Energy Tonic at work. Couldn't do without it. Clears up most of my brain fog for awhile, without any sort of energy buzz that I get from regular energy drinks. And it's tasty. But it has a lot of guarana/caffeine in it.. so if you're badly sensitive to that, don't drink it. (I'm a pretty avid coffee drinker, so I'm used to the stuff..)


----------



## septimus (Jun 1, 2010)

eurybislin said:


> I don't drink that.. but I run on Arizona Energy Tonic at work. Couldn't do without it. Clears up most of my brain fog for awhile, without any sort of energy buzz that I get from regular energy drinks. And it's tasty. But it has a lot of guarana/caffeine in it.. so if you're badly sensitive to that, don't drink it. (I'm a pretty avid coffee drinker, so I'm used to the stuff..)


I don't mean to be bossy, but you really should stop drinking caffeine.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I just drank some more lol What a great taste. 
I got it at Walmart for $1


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow this stuff is amazing. It has Chamomile, Panax Ginseng, Valerian and b vitamins in it!!!!

I am buying the whole shelf tonight!!!


----------



## alsdjfddc (Jun 18, 2010)

Bear said:


> I don't mean to be bossy, but you really should stop drinking caffeine.


I did actually quit for a month. But I turned into a complete zombie and couldn't handle it. I had a complete mental breakdown and felt even more lost than ever. I understand your intentions were to help... but it hadn't helped me, to quit.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

I dont think Walmart has anymore


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Theone2 said:


> I dont think Walmart has anymore


ROFLMAO!!! bought the store out huh. lol.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommygunz said:


> ROFLMAO!!! bought the store out huh. lol.


Pretty much lol They were only a buck each too.

They had half and half which was good too.


----------



## alsdjfddc (Jun 18, 2010)

Arizona iced tea is on sale for $.66 this week at CVS (!! yay).. I'm not positive if that includes the bottled (not can) variety, but I can check when I go into work later.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

eurybislin said:


> Arizona iced tea is on sale for $.66 this week at CVS (!! yay).. I'm not positive if that includes the bottled (not can) variety, but I can check when I go into work later.


Sweet!


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

Okay one of you are flying a shipment to Sweden.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Inzom said:


> Okay one of you are flying a shipment to Sweden.


lol they dont sell that in sweden??


----------



## Rogue Bullies (Jun 1, 2010)

I take this stuff in drop form called bach rescue remedy. It can be found at health food stores and is all natural. Its for stress and it helps with my anxiety and calms me down which then helps my DP. Ill try the tea too it sounds interesting.


----------



## ZachT (Sep 8, 2008)

Rogue Bullies said:


> I take this stuff in drop form called bach rescue remedy. It can be found at health food stores and is all natural. Its for stress and it helps with my anxiety and calms me down which then helps my DP. Ill try the tea too it sounds interesting.


Thats cool. i did not know that they had a drop form.


----------

